# Buried valve box



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

How do I deal with this? Do I put an extension on top? Just let it get buried? Brick it off like a flower bed, yet level with the existing dirt,?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You should be able to dig out around it and raise it, or replace it with a taller box.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

They are buried far enough in there that an extension might work good. Hard to say without exact measurements.

If applicable you could dig them up and raise them.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

J_nick said:


> They are buried far enough in there that an extension might work good. Hard to say without exact measurements.
> 
> If applicable you could dig them up and raise them.


Raising is a no go. The way I had to angle all the pipes precludes that as an option.

I'll look into an extension; I just want the top of the extensions to be level with the turf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could also make an extension with pressure treated 2 x 4.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is an easy solution. I had the same issue. My co worker gave me an awesome solution that he uses. This helps with unlevel boxes or low boxes.

Just go to the big box store and buy another box just the same size as the one you have. Then discard the old lid. Leave the old box in place and don't dig it up at all just dig and remove the dirt around the edges of the old box. Then place new box on top of the old box stacked like you would stack 2 red solo cups to store them in the kitchen cabinet.

This makes it so you get the height or elevation of the second box to whatever you need it and you can also get it super level. This also works on a new install because a lot of the times it's hard to set the finished elevation at the time of new install with the lower box or things change with the grading.

It works great. I've personally done it. You just end up with extra lids.

Its just a box extension.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Then place new box on top of the old box ...


The previous owners of my mom's house did this - works fine.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Then place new box on top of the old box ...
> ...


Thanks. I just don't want the extension to be sticking out the ground above grade. I'd rather dig up the box than edge around an extension that's sticking 4" out of the ground.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Thanks. I just don't want the extension to be sticking out the ground above grade. I'd rather dig up the box than edge around an extension that's sticking 4" out of the ground.


All of the valve boxes I've seen are like a trapezoid. They should nest rather nicely if you get one that's the same size or slightly larger. Just dig around the old one enough to get the new one at the height you want, put the new one in place and then backfill.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I just don't want the extension to be sticking out the ground above grade. I'd rather dig up the box than edge around an extension that's sticking 4" out of the ground.
> ...


^ What he said. You can get new box on top basically whatever elevation you desire.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Couldn't you theoretically just "trim" the top of the new box to fit over the top of the old box so you wouldn't have to dig down so far? I know I have considered this option before.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I took a new box, measured the additional height I needed to be level, and cut the rest off the new box. Set on top of old box and backfilled. Worked nicely so far.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The new boxes were $35/each. The extension was $14. I ordered two extensions to level up my two valve boxes. We'll see how the installation goes.


----------

